# Tires Cupping



## map1313 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 2010 CC that has become no fun to drive due to horrible road noise. The noise began right after the first tire rotation. After putting up with the noise for awhile I took the car in thinking there was a wheel bearing problem or some other issue but the dealer stated that the problem was tire cupping. Has anyone else had this problem? Did new tires fix the issue? What type of tires work? I really enjoy driving the car but the noise is getting too unpleasant. Also not real enthused about buying new tires with so few miles.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

The stock Conts are terrible. Mine went bad after 5k. Dealer replced them with michelins after we argued over it a few days. I have always purchased Michelin tires. Pricey, But you get what you pay for. Rides smooth and quiet even after 25k on the tires. Stil lots of tread left.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

cook0066 said:


> The stock Conts are terrible. Mine went bad after 5k. Dealer replced them with michelins after we argued over it a few days. I have always purchased Michelin tires. Pricey, But you get what you pay for. Rides smooth and quiet even after 25k on the tires. Stil lots of tread left.


My OEM Continental tires are doing fine at 12K. Had them on Prior VW's and did fine as well. But I never run them in the winter. I'm not saying they are the best, Michelins are good too.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

map1313 said:


> I have a 2010 CC that has become no fun to drive due to horrible road noise. The noise began right after the first tire rotation. After putting up with the noise for awhile I took the car in thinking there was a wheel bearing problem or some other issue but the dealer stated that the problem was tire cupping. Has anyone else had this problem? Did new tires fix the issue? What type of tires work? I really enjoy driving the car but the noise is getting too unpleasant. Also not real enthused about buying new tires with so few miles.


My CC has 26,000 miles.

My tires have been cupping for the past 10,000 miles and make a rumbling sound like wheel bearing failure. Fortunately there is no vibration, yet. 

I check my air pressure weekly and have an air compressor in the garage. Doesn't seem to matter. The tires are crap.

It's too bad an expensive vehicle can't have quality tires installed. This is called planned 
obsolescence. Time to trade or buy new tires.

Most people will trade. The manufacturer comes out ahead and we get in the back side.

I am going to keep my CC and get better quality tires. The car is great. Sorry VW, you aren't going to win this one with me.


----------



## jkucsma (Jul 19, 2008)

map1313 said:


> I have a 2010 CC that has become no fun to drive due to horrible road noise. The noise began right after the first tire rotation. After putting up with the noise for awhile I took the car in thinking there was a wheel bearing problem or some other issue but the dealer stated that the problem was tire cupping. Has anyone else had this problem? Did new tires fix the issue? What type of tires work? I really enjoy driving the car but the noise is getting too unpleasant. Also not real enthused about buying new tires with so few miles.


Had the same problem VW admitted the Maintenance schedule of once a year rotation was incorrect,said rotate every 5000 miles and a toe alingment every year.

They prorated my tires that had 15000 miles on them and gave me four new tires for around 220.00,cured everything.


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

Same problem with my Contis. Keeping up with rotation does not help either. I am looking forward to changing over to my snow tires to get some relief. Sad that my snow tires make less noise than a cupped conti. My contis probably have 25k on them.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

This threads making me feel better. Scottsdale dealership saw this last saturday and.immediately tried to sign me up for a 119 alignment that my alignment shop later told me i didnt need and didnt charge me for. Road noise is horrible on these right now to the point i actually feel embarassed driving around the car because it feels so loud to me. Oh well after this set of contis im done going ventus or something else


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

I had the same problem after about 10K and they always said that everything was fine and they don't hear the noise. By the time it was time for my warranty to run out, I told them they need to do something about it becasue there is definitely something wrong. They replaced the wheel bearing. After doing that, they road tested it and the noise was still there. Finally they replaced all 4 tires and said they were cupping. I got tires for life included on my purchase and they were replaced. The new tires have almost 10K on them and I feel like I am getting the same vibration and road noise. Not a fan of these tires.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

i have the same problem aswell on mine.....i wish there was somthing i can do because 4 goodyear eagle gts are outta the budget at the moment and as you guys have said above its embarassing to have some friends in the car and it sound like the wheel is going to fall off


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

*Conti's*

I do not doubt that the Conti tires are an issue here, but my wife has these same tires on her Mercedes and she has had zero issues after 30K miles. Could be a combination thing of VW and Conti. I only have 2500 miles on my CC and I am not looking forward to dealing with this in the future as I have Conti tires as well. Road noise and shakes would drive me crazy!!!!


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

Just went through replacing my stock tires at 18K. Same cupping issue on both rear tires. Called the dealer but they could not do anything for me so I had to put new ones on. I went with Conti Extreme DWS. These have a softer ride and are rated best on Tire Rack. Out the door was $695 at Discount Tire.

After replacing the tires now my car pulls to the right. They replaced the first set of new(front) tires again thinking it may be a defective tire causing the pull but it still pulls. No I have to spend another 100 to get it aligned. I think we should have a class action suite against VW as this seems to be a common issues with CCs. Afterall, they are the ones putting this junk on their cars. 

By the way, I was hoping that the wind buffeting noise at 75mph will go away after new tires. Not so, still there so for all of you thinking it is the tires, not in my case. It has to be the design of the care. Classic love hate relationship:thumbup::thumbdown: .


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

I am coming up on 10k miles with the Conti's on mine and they have been fine. Rotated at 5k and will get them rotated at next oil change as well. Plan on a 4 wheel alignment soon also.

On our 2008 Passat it had 48k miles with the original Pirelli's on it with another 5k worth of tire left on them.

Our 2007 Passat had Michelins that didn't last past 20k miles on them. :banghead:

Luck of the draw when it comes to tires these days.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Alppasta said:


> I do not doubt that the Conti tires are an issue here, but my wife has these same tires on her Mercedes and she has had zero issues after 30K miles. Could be a combination thing of VW and Conti. I only have 2500 miles on my CC and I am not looking forward to dealing with this in the future as I have Conti tires as well. Road noise and shakes would drive me crazy!!!!


 i agree with you before my cc i had an 08 e350 4matic with conti's.....i replaced them to goodyear because they didnt hold up too well to a small pothole, so i went to goodyears and it changed the cars handling and ride in every way for the better


----------



## jkucsma (Jul 19, 2008)

I do think the Contis are a cheap tire,but also the all whell drive alinement demands the toe,camber and thrust angle be within specs,only time will tell if the new Contis cup like the old ones.


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

I have almost 21k on my Conti's and they are getting rather noisy. No vibrations and the car drives straight as an arrow though. The tread wear hasn't been all that bad. They have at least 10k more on them I'd say. I'll probably be switching to 18's from the 17's next tire change if I can find some reasonably priced OEM 18 wheels.


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

My thinking is that tire rotation at 10k is too long to go with the cc; rather doing it at 5k is the way to go. So if you want avoid the issue of cupping do a rotation at every 5k and let the VW service pick it up at every 10k with the included service. 

Tire pressure is another firstly checking it regularly and not under inflating them. From my experience nitrogen is the best way to go rather than standard air. Much more stable and avoids pressure changes from temperature. 

A factor not being addressed in this thread is driving habits, if you drive over speed bumps regularly or pot holes you are going to have to do an alignment more often than the person that does not. So keep that in mind when you should consider performing an alignment. Another noteworthy mention in the driving habits is heavy acceleration and hard cornering will wear the tires and cup them as well.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Are the OEM Continental's on the CC the Self Sealing type?

I would never buy Run Flat's or Self sealing by choice.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Sure are a lot of complaints about the OEM Conti's. I got a little over 60K out of them and now have over 20K on my Conti DWS's with hardly any appreciable wear. The OEM tires got really noisy when they started cupping. I had the alignment checked and had the tire rotation reversed rather than just rotated front to rear (RF to LR, LF to RR) and the noise went away. 

I had the same noise issue with some Kumho's on the A4. Again, by reverse rotation rather than front to back rotation I was able to cure the noise. Obviously you can only do this with universal or Inner/Outer tread designs. 

Certainly worth a try.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

we should get some pictures of cupping going on for the the OEM "continental" tires since many people complain. :laugh:


----------



## todddr (Jun 27, 2011)

mswlogo said:


> Are the OEM Continental's on the CC the Self Sealing type?
> 
> I would never buy Run Flat's or Self sealing by choice.


My 2012 Lux came with self-sealing Contis.
A bit noisy. But no issues otherwise at 5000 miles.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

todddr said:


> My 2012 Lux came with self-sealing Contis.
> A bit noisy. But no issues otherwise at 5000 miles.


Mine were no problem at 5,000 either.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

mswlogo said:


> Are the OEM Continental's on the CC the Self Sealing type?


In a word, Yes.

I got a large nail in mine a couple of months ago. I pulled it out and have had no loss of air.

However, still have the rumbling sound of the cupping. 

Until they start vibrating, I will not buy new tires.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Can folks with the cupping issue please state what tire pressure and how you rotate?

Do you Cross Rotate or just do front to back?

There was a long thread a while back on tire pressures and I'm totally convinced the door tag is just plain wrong. And you should run a good few pounds higher than door tag lists.

Neither of these may have anything to do with cupping. But I'm curious if there is any correlation.

The reason I asked about self sealing is, there has to be some sort of soft "liquid" (albeit very thick) in the tire to seal it. And that "liquid" could move a bit over time and throw the tire out of balance. In my experience cupping has always been caused by a tire being out of balance.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

mswlogo said:


> Can folks with the cupping issue please state what tire pressure and how you rotate?
> 
> Do you Cross Rotate or just do front to back?
> 
> ...


I had a 2004 Explorer Sport Trac without self sealing tires. They began cupping at 25,000 miles and had vibration with it. At least my CC is not vibrating.

I have been running about 2psi over recommended pressure.

And you are absolutely right, tire pressure has absoulutely nothing to do with cupping. I also doubt that alignment has much to do with it either. My service department said my CC alignment is spot on.


----------



## 360gtracer (Feb 21, 2007)

*more cupping issues*

I'm glad I found this thread....

I have a '10 CC and my wife has an '11. She got to her 20K service first and when they rotated the tires, the rear cupped tires moved to the front (our dealer rotates like this - R->F, F->R, then swap the rears) and the noise was like a helicopter lifting off. When they checked the alignment, found the LF was in the red, others not too far off, so realigned and thought she'd drive it a bit more to see if that helps. She's driven several thousand miles, but the noise has only gotten worse. We believe the alignment was off on her car from day one.

Had my '10 in yesterday for the 20K service, and they told me that my rears are starting to cup, so we did not rotate. Checked the alignment and the rear alignment was off (toe on both sides in the red). Wouldn't be surprised if it's been off since day one, also.

In the meantime, rumor has it that alignment is a real issue with these cars (and the Passat, too, of course). I'll be calling VW Customer Relations to complain - our 2 CCs and a friends CC have all had the same problem. Now I see many of you have it, too.

I think this is a real problem and wonder if anyone has considered a class action suit. "Trying" a new set of tires (at $600-$800 a set) is simply not an acceptable option. At 20K miles, I shouldn't even have to be thinking about alignment.

:banghead:

Looking forward to others thoughts....

George P.
Central VA
'10 CC Sport
'11 CC Sport
'04 Jetta TDI (backup car)
others....


----------



## gstrouse (Oct 13, 2000)

From my experience with cupping tires on past cars, I can say this. Cupping it not always just tires or alignment alone. It's a combo of both. Suspension design and tire design. So like mentioned earlier in this thread. A tire that is cupping on a perfectly aligned VW, might not cup on another vehicle. Obviously, the first thing is to get an alignment check. If ok, then rotation every 3 to 5K miles would minimize the cupping noticed. It doesn't stop it, just "balances" out the cupping. Tires with a bigger outer "block" design, are most prone to cupping from what I've seen over the years. Which would indicate more performance type tires are prone to cupping.


----------



## Testiclease (Jul 26, 2010)

we have 35000 KM on ours with no issues. where is everyone have the tires rotated? I do mine myself, every summer when i take the winter tires off. the tread on the tires are directional and if the tires are getting cross rotated, cupping will happen. they should remain on the same side of the car, just moved front to back.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine got noisy too. My fix was 20 inch wheels and tires. No more noise and looks better too!


----------



## jkucsma (Jul 19, 2008)

Complain to the service manager,I id and vw made some tweaks to the alingement and gave four tires for 220.00.They also said don't go my the scheduled maint of once a year or every 10,000 miles too long.


----------



## jkucsma (Jul 19, 2008)

Complain to the service manager,I did and vw made some tweaks to the alingement and gave four tires for 220.00.They also said don't go my the scheduled maint of once a year or every 10,000 miles too long.


----------



## 360gtracer (Feb 21, 2007)

*tires cupping*

Thanks for the inputs. Our CCs are not "hobby" or "enthusiast" cars - my wifes is her daily driver, and mine is a semi-daily driver (20K miles in 17 months). So we're going by the factory schedules maintenance, and if they got it wrong, they should correct it.

I'm in talks with the dealer about these cars, and have also lodged a complaint with VW Customer Relations. I personally know of 4 CCs with this problem (mine, my wifes, our best friends CC, and another I heard about while at the dealership yesterday), so it's not just an isolated or "you didn't do the maintenance correctly" problem. It's systemic within the Passat/CC line, and even my service advisor said that if she could, she would advise potential Passat/CC buyers to be aware of this issue.

FWIW.


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

So where do we go from here? I don't want to have a another set of tires cupped as it is ridiculous for VW to expect us to shell out $700 for tires every 10-15K.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Back when my prob first started I put in a call to continental directly and they told me they would do an adjusted warranty for how much tread depth is left and pay the diff that way. By the time I got around to it. It wasn't worth it because my tires had gotten so worn if ur only at 5k it might be worth putting in a call to continental


----------



## Bablicals (Jul 17, 2012)

*I can't hear the radio over the tires!*

I own a 2012 CC and had the same issue with the Continental tires cupping and becoming VERY VERY L-O-U-D! The car/tires had less than 20K miles on it. I argued with Continental until they gave me some credit for the tires but refused to replacement them with another set of Continentals. (If Customer Service doesn't work, go to the Corp office.) I replaced them with some top of the line Michelins and am a happy driver once more. . . albeit a poorer one. It feels like my car is silently floating. Oh, yeah, and I can hear the radio again!


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

jkucsma said:


> Had the same problem VW admitted the Maintenance schedule of once a year rotation was incorrect,said rotate every 5000 miles and a toe alingment every year.
> 
> They prorated my tires that had 15000 miles on them and gave me four new tires for around 220.00,cured everything.


Exactly. This is what needed for every B6 Passat or CC cause of the aggressive rear end suspension geometry.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got 17k on mine and haven't had any problem. I'm very, very sensitive to rolling noises and just remarked to my wife at how quiet everything still is on my car....odd, I wonder if these tires are just prone to defects.


----------



## Cruze108 (Jul 13, 2012)

*Which models*

Is the cupping issue primarily on the front wheel drive models? Are those with 4mo experiencing the same.

I just bought a 2009 4 mo with 27k miles. The VW dealership had to replace 2 tires and a rim so I have two that are brand new and two with 27k miles on them, should I be concerned with the 4 mo system?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Cruze108 said:


> Is the cupping issue primarily on the front wheel drive models? Are those with 4mo experiencing the same.
> 
> I just bought a 2009 4 mo with 27k miles. The VW dealership had to replace 2 tires and a rim so I have two that are brand new and two with 27k miles on them, should I be concerned with the 4 mo system?


Don't think cupping is a result of the drive system. I have a 4 mo and while all 4 are driving rotating corner to corner is the best way to go to provide the most even wear. If you aren't running directional tires and can do that you be fine. All though in your case since you have two different wears going on front to back might be the better way to go for a while. Poor wear problems are usually related to bad suspension and bad alignment and bad tire pressure. I keep my front tires a little higher in pressure because of the engine weight just need to remember to change that when you put them in the back.


----------



## ETownGTI (Aug 15, 2008)

The Contis on my B7 A4 crapped out before 20k, the Contis on my MkV GTI were toast at 12k. Replaced them with Toyo Proxes. Running them now on my Saab 9-3 DD. I swear by them.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

ETownGTI said:


> The Contis on my B7 A4 crapped out before 20k, the Contis on my MkV GTI were toast at 12k. Replaced them with Toyo Proxes. Running them now on my Saab 9-3 DD. I swear by them.


I got 30k out of my Contis/Denver takeoffs from a 2010 GTI on my B6 Passat and I drive my car a lot harder then the average person. However, I have my rear suspension adjusted a certain way cause for a short bit I worked at dealership so I could play with alignment machine. Also I would rotate my tires every 3-5k. LOL


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

ccsportfan said:


> Just went through replacing my stock tires at 18K. Same cupping issue on both rear tires. Called the dealer but they could not do anything for me so I had to put new ones on. I went with Conti Extreme DWS. These have a softer ride and are rated best on Tire Rack. Out the door was $695 at Discount Tire.
> 
> After replacing the tires now my car pulls to the right. They replaced the first set of new(front) tires again thinking it may be a defective tire causing the pull but it still pulls. No I have to spend another 100 to get it aligned. I think we should have a class action suite against VW as this seems to be a common issues with CCs. Afterall, they are the ones putting this junk on their cars.
> 
> By the way, I was hoping that the wind buffeting noise at 75mph will go away after new tires. Not so, still there so for all of you thinking it is the tires, not in my case. It has to be the design of the care. Classic love hate relationship:thumbup::thumbdown: .



Cause of wind buffeting noise is driver's window seal. Dealer should change it under warranty.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Guys, those cars are originally made for summer high performance tires! In Europe they are equipped with Continental Sportcontact or Bridgestone Potenza tires.
Here they are coming with this cheap **** that lowers performance and does not ahve any real purpuso on snow. 
Get summer high performance tires such as Potenza, or Pilot or Sportcontact.


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Continental tires*

I've got 70km on my cc and stock continental tires are ready for replacement.
Front still 7/32 and back 5/32 but noise they are producing is ridiculous.
First thought was one of the bearings is shot but after reading all posts I think my tires are crappy.
Alligment has done last month and car is driving straight, no pulling. 
I can't deal with this noise, feel like don't drive this car anymore, can't enjoy riding.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

MattR79 said:


> I've got 70km on my cc and stock continental tires are ready for replacement.
> Front still 7/32 and back 5/32 but noise they are producing is ridiculous.
> First thought was one of the bearings is shot but after reading all posts I think my tires are crappy.
> Alligment has done last month and car is driving straight, no pulling.
> I can't deal with this noise, feel like don't drive this car anymore, can't enjoy riding.


How have you been rotating your tires, front to back or corner to corner?


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes sir, I did.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is some insight I gained when I had new wheels/tires put on last month. 

I was chatting with the alignment tech about the fact that every vw I have owned had this issue. In short his explanation was; this is due to the way the OEM rear adjustment has a slight negative camber (which is evident to me in the way my tires have always worn). This is done to provide the handling characteristics the engineers desired.

His recommendation was to rotate the tires every 5k and get an alignment every 12-18 months on vw's. This he said will better even the wear and insure the rear alignment has not slipped any further negative making the wear worse.

So now I will rotate every oil change and see how it goes.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

piperpilot964 said:


> Here is some insight I gained when I had new wheels/tires put on last month.
> 
> I was chatting with the alignment tech about the fact that every vw I have owned had this issue. In short his explanation was; this is due to the way the OEM rear adjustment has a slight negative camber (which is evident to me in the way my tires have always worn). This is done to provide the handling characteristics the engineers desired.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

I have owned and driven numerous VWs and Audis, typically each for over a 100,000 miles, and have NEVER done an alignment (unless I had to replace a tie-rod or control-arm). None of these cars have had tire wear or cupping issues.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

My conti's procontact that came when i purchased MY10 cc didn't last 15km = 9.5 mi ( totally toasted with mostly high way). Bottomline, the original conti's are piece of crap. 

I was preoccupied when i changed but since i already had winter conti's i went with DWS. Marvelouuuuuus!

The OEM / out the door version are well known to be a cheap version just to roll the car out.

Don't blame continental. Blame VW to accept this substandard tire. continental produce fantastic tires. I love them even on my road bike.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

This has been eye opening to say the least.... 18k and too much road noise


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

The only issue i've had with these tires are potholes. Actually, just the front left tire rather... probably because I'm always on the express lane. I've replaced the front left tire twice due to bubbles. The rest of my tires are perfectly fine with minimal road noise. I'm approaching 26k miles on these tires and seems to me I can go for about 20k more. 

I can take pictures for your guys if anyone wants to compare mine to their immature wearing. 

Once these are bald, I'm going with either Pirelli or Michelin. 

Side note: I remember when I had my 2002 Nissan Maxima, it came equipped with Bridgestone Potenzas. Very expensive tires but people were getting into accidents, skidding, blowing through them like nothing. There was even a lawsuit against Nissan but no remedy.


----------



## jgs5607 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am thinking about changing to good tires in the next month or so. 

Since I am leasing (15K / Yr - 3 yrs) I would have to get tires before I turned it in to not be charged for worn out tires when I turn it in, so I get real good tires to drive on while I own it, and give VW their crappy tires back with almost full tread.

Will just have to check out storage methods for self sealing tires; according to Continental's site, they store like a regular tire, but they may be thinking they are mounted. If they will store OK unmounted for 3 yrs, that makes the most sense to me.


----------



## bturner8859 (Jul 4, 2011)

*I also have cupping*

2012 VW CC with 14500 miles and I have the same tire cupping problem. I contacted the dealer and they say the tires are junk and they point to Continental. I just wrote VW of America and await their response. I already wrote Continental and I getting a run around from them. A tire with a 500 tread wear rating should not be wearing this quickly. Especially when all the driving is interstate and tires are rotated every 5000 miles and the pressures are checked weekly.Very dissapointed that VW would use such a poor tire. Don't know what I will replace them with.....


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tires will not make a big difference....it is a camber issue....meaning, one tire model or the other will show little difference and will eventually cup with stock camber settings. Rotation will of course slow things down by slowly cupping them all over time.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i finally caved in.. it was getting too loud/annoying with the cupping noise. 

i ordered 4 continental DWS tires, for about $750 shipped, they will be in tomorrow. 22.5K miles, goodbye stock pieces of garbage!


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

The tires are awful. Just had mine rotated and they said they are cupped pretty bad. The sound and vibration is just awful. They also balanced them and there is probably a line of wheel weights that is a foot long on one of the wheels. WTF?


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> i finally caved in.. it was getting too loud/annoying with the cupping noise.
> 
> i ordered 4 continental DWS tires, for about $750 shipped, they will be in tomorrow. 22.5K miles, goodbye stock pieces of garbage!


What size and where? That sounds high?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

235/40ZR-18 Continental ExtremeContact DWS XL $708 + 50 shipping... on tirerack I couldnt find them anywhere else

discount tire.com has them for $684 shipped to my door. damn, wish they had them last wednesday when i ordered them. nobody had them then


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Tread depot is a good place too. $694 plus $50 off and then shipping.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Good to see, finally the 235/40/18 DWS is back!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

Can anyone describe this cupping issue in a bit more detail? I believe I have the same issue on my '11 but I have never heard this term before...


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

ConfesS4 said:


> Can anyone describe this cupping issue in a bit more detail? I believe I have the same issue on my '11 but I have never heard this term before...


 The following picture refers to as tire cupping.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> The following picture refers to as tire cupping.


 I don't see any evidence of cupping on any of the 4 demonstration tires. 

Explain a bit more, if you don't mind. I am really interested. 

Thanks.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

yes...that picture shows several types of tire wear. I believe the one on the left would be closest to what us vw folks see...I know mine have always cupped or scalloped along the inside line of the tire. Again, from the alignment tech...he sees it all the time and it is due to the camber settings called for. For me, on my next alignment I will discuss decreasing this setting slightly if they will....after I understand how this may change the handling, which I suspect may be very little, but research continues....picking the brains of my scca buddies


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> I don't see any evidence of cupping on any of the 4 demonstration tires.
> 
> Explain a bit more, if you don't mind. I am really interested.
> 
> Thanks.


 The shiny part suppose to resemble the worn out/bald part. So if you look closely, each tire has a different shiny part aka worn out part. Depending on your car and PSI, tires can lead to premature wear n tear. The picture just resembles the most common type of premature wear that most drivers experience.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> The shiny part suppose to resemble the worn out/bald part. So if you look closely, each tire has a different shiny part aka worn out part. Depending on your car and PSI, tires can lead to premature wear n tear. The picture just resembles the most common type of premature wear that most drivers experience.


 The reason I asked is because none of the pics actually depict a cupped tire. I have 2 cupped tires that look exactly as explained in the linked article. 

Also, all vehicles that I owned had cupping exactly as explained in the article. 

Tire cupping typically happens to cheap tires where there are little chunks of rubber missing, thus causing the rumble sound. 

http://www.cartalk.com/content/are-cupped-tires-safe-be-traveling 

A vehicle with a good suspension system, proper alignment and containing high quality tires, will usually not have these problems. At least, that has been my experience. 

There a lot of articles on the internet regarding tire cupping. This link is only one of them. All that I read were quite informative and agreed with what I am experiencing currently as well as in the past.


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

Lucian1988 said:


> 235/40ZR-18 Continental ExtremeContact DWS XL $708 + 50 shipping... on tirerack I couldnt find them anywhere else
> 
> discount tire.com has them for $684 shipped to my door. damn, wish they had them last wednesday when i ordered them. nobody had them then


 I literally JUST recieved these tires also, but they are going on the Lexus... I'm awaiting your initial feedback. 


On another note... Is the cupping what's making a sound like one of the rear windows is just slightly open?? That noise like a helicopter is hovering over your back seat??:banghead:


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

Here is a photo of a cupped tire: 










The shoulders of the tire have worn unevenly due to the way the rubber tread contacts pavement continually in the same direction. Reversing the rotation of the tire every 5k or so will help offset the uneven wear.


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

ConfesS4 said:


> On another note... Is the cupping what's making a sound like one of the rear windows is just slightly open?? That noise like a helicopter is hovering over your back seat??:banghead:


 See below comment. I have the same issue at 75mph and I agree that is probably one or more bad window seals. I assume this is pretty common on cars with frameless windows. 



Faramarz1 said:


> Cause of wind buffeting noise is driver's window seal. Dealer should change it under warranty.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

ConfesS4 said:


> I literally JUST recieved these tires also, but they are going on the Lexus... I'm awaiting your initial feedback.
> 
> 
> On another note... Is the cupping what's making a sound like one of the rear windows is just slightly open?? That noise like a helicopter is hovering over your back seat??:banghead:


 Yes a cupped tire will make a whump, whump, whump sound at highway speeds. If the cupping is bad enough you can hear it as low as 25-30 mph. 

I now have ~60k miles on the 235/40/18 DWS tires (see post #18) and will replace them some time this fall. They have developed some cupping and are starting to get noisy (whump, whump, whump). I rotated them every 10k miles. I know I should do it more often but at the rate the car accumulates mileage it just isn't practical. I have ~ 30k miles on the exact same tire on my Audi A4 and they are wearing evenly and are still quiet.


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

Any updates on this??

has anyone had any luck having this issue solved through the dealer??


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

I have the same issue but only the back right rear and the first time the dealership said it was my rotors, so they swapped it out but still making the whomp whomp whomp horrible noise. Took it back and the service manager said it's the wheel bearings so he has ordered me both wheel bearings for the rear and getting them installed on Tuesday, hopefully that would fix it. I'm also going to ask for an alignment, it's embarrassing to be driving around with this noise :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: :thumbdown:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

vwkonig said:


> I have the same issue but only the back right rear and the first time the dealership said it was my rotors, so they swapped it out but still making the whomp whomp whomp horrible noise. Took it back and the service manager said it's the wheel bearings so he has ordered me both wheel bearings for the rear and getting them installed on Tuesday, hopefully that would fix it. I'm also going to ask for an alignment, it's embarrassing to be driving around with this noise :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: :thumbdown:


I would almost guarantee its the tires. First time I brought it up, my service manager said they couldn't hear it. Second time they said it was the wheel bearing, only to call me shortly after replacing that, that it didn't fix it. Then they changed tires. No noise. But now about 25K later, noise is back. It's frustrating to say the least.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> I would almost guarantee its the tires. First time I brought it up, my service manager said they couldn't hear it. Second time they said it was the wheel bearing, only to call me shortly after replacing that, that it didn't fix it. Then they changed tires. No noise. But now about 25K later, noise is back. It's frustrating to say the least.


That's the first thing i thought too and had them change all four tires with Hankook Ventus and still made the noise and we started thinking mechanically so that's why we started with the rotors and now we're on the wheel bearings.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vwkonig said:


> I have the same issue but only the back right rear and the first time the dealership said it was my rotors, so they swapped it out but still making the whomp whomp whomp horrible noise. Took it back and the service manager said it's the wheel bearings so he has ordered me both wheel bearings for the rear and getting them installed on Tuesday, hopefully that would fix it. I'm also going to ask for an alignment, it's embarrassing to be driving around with this noise :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: :thumbdown:


If you think the noise is embarrassing, just wait until one of your wheels falls off as a result of the so called bad bearing. Now we are really talking "Red Faced". 

Seriously, if it is a wheel bearing, you may be the first to ever complain about that particular problem on this web site. At least as far as I can remember.

Be sure to keep us posted.

How many miles do you have on your CC and have your wheels ever been submerged in salt water at any time during your ownership, such as a boat dock, etc.?


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> If you think the noise is embarrassing, just wait until one of your wheels falls off as a result of the so called bad bearing. Now we are really talking "Red Faced".
> 
> Seriously, if it is a wheel bearing, you may be the first to ever complain about that particular problem on this web site. At least as far as I can remember.
> 
> ...


I doubt the wheels will fall off but i did ask the service manager the same question and he assured me that it shouldn't happen. 

I'll keep you guys/girls posted, once i get it back i'll post an update.

The CC has about 33,500 miles on it and it's a CPO, clean carfax so the car itself is in amazing condition other than the annoying noise.


----------



## pauly az (Jul 10, 2012)

I had the same noise ...changed them every 30000 miles...on my 3rd set..just put them on 2000 miles ago...Michelin primacy mxm4...all good so far but there new still...last ones were Michelin too ..lasted 30000 to could have got more out of them but the noise was to bad...its the car!...its just hard on the tires

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vwkonig said:


> I doubt the wheels will fall off but i did ask the service manager the same question and he assured me that it shouldn't happen.
> 
> I'll keep you guys/girls posted, once i get it back i'll post an update.
> 
> The CC has about 33,500 miles on it and it's a CPO, clean carfax so the car itself is in amazing condition other than the annoying noise.


I was just kidding about your wheels falling off. Re read my post and in particular, the first word of the second sentence which begins with, "Seriously".

Now back to one of the questions I asked. Were the wheels ever subjected to salt water such as a boat launching ramp?

It is extremely rare for wheel bearings to go out, particularly with only 33,500 miles on the Odo.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon as are many of us because of the fact that you have had new tires installed and still have the noise.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> I was just kidding about your wheels falling off. Re read my post and in particular, the first word of the second sentence which begins with, "Seriously".
> 
> Now back to one of the questions I asked. Were the wheels ever subjected to salt water such as a boat launching ramp?
> 
> ...


Well that was a fail on my end not catching that joke lol. oops. 

To answer your questions, i dont know. I just got the car roughly a month ago and i've only driven to work and taking my wife out on dates. As far for the prior owner, i wouldn't know what they did with the car. 

I'm just glad my sales lady is taking care of the problems and giving me a loaner until all my problems get resolved. Maybe i should ask them to give me a new RNS-510 radio?..lol wishful thinking. 

I'll def. keep you guys posted. New tires, new rotors and still the noise is there. The tires are pretty decent tires too so i dont know. I just hope it's the bearings and get this mess put behind me. 

Now back to enjoying the hurricane party :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

So i got my car back today from the dealership after they changed out both rear wheel bearings and ta da! the noise is gone. I took it on the highway and on regular roads and i havent heard it. So i think that's our problem. Everyone with this issue should talk to their dealer. 

Just happy i can actually hear myself think lol


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vwkonig said:


> So i got my car back today from the dealership after they changed out both rear wheel bearings and ta da! the noise is gone. I took it on the highway and on regular roads and i havent heard it. So i think that's our problem. Everyone with this issue should talk to their dealer.
> 
> Just happy i can actually hear myself think lol



That is defiinitely good news. Although wheel bearings are a relatively uncommon problem on a car with so few miles, it certainly can happen under certain circmustances.

As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, the previous owner may nave submerged the rear wheels in salt water or perhaps a lot of submerging in fresh water if he had a boat trailer. Are there any signs that a hitch had ever been installed?

In any event, glad to hear you have a quiet car again. I know how you feel because my new tires gave my ears the same relief.

I had to change the speed setting of my radio to have the sound setting lowered after the new rubber.


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

hmmm...
so it is bearings or tires?

bearing do make sense, and they do make a noise when they go bad. Ive had this noise almost since day one. That same type of noise you would have if someone left on of the rear windows open just a tiny bit.
In the beginning I thought it was some window seal problem, made sense with the doors being frame-less and all.
Then the tires, which have obvious signs of cupping, also something the dealer agreed with... Its there, but is it making the noise?
Now bearings.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> That is defiinitely good news. Although wheel bearings are a relatively uncommon problem on a car with so few miles, it certainly can happen under certain circmustances.
> 
> As I mentioned in one of my earlier posts, the previous owner may nave submerged the rear wheels in salt water or perhaps a lot of submerging in fresh water if he had a boat trailer. Are there any signs that a hitch had ever been installed?
> 
> ...


You could be right but I wouldn't know if the rear was submerged in water but there are no signed of a hitch ever being installed. 

Thanks bud, im happy that i can actually enjoy my car 



ConfesS4 said:


> hmmm...
> so it is bearings or tires?
> 
> bearing do make sense, and they do make a noise when they go bad. Ive had this noise almost since day one. That same type of noise you would have if someone left on of the rear windows open just a tiny bit.
> ...


At first I thought it was the tires causing the noise because the Conti's tires are well known for making such noise but after the dealership replaced them with good tires and the noise was still there, i knew it was something else. The service manager said the only other moving part in the back is the wheel bearings so he swapped both of them out and now the problems is solved.


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

I'm getting read wheel bearings replaced tomorrow... Wish me luck.

Is there any recall on this issue??


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ConfesS4 said:


> Is there any recall on this issue??


No recalls, no warnings, no nothing. I hope this cures your noise problem.

As I said in an earlier post, wheel bearing problems are quite uncommon on a relatively new car and especially with improved bearings of modern cars.

I have driven many, many vehicles with worn wheel bearings. It was common in the 70s and 80s. The sound of cupping tires imitates wheel bearing grinding perfectly.


----------



## ConfesS4 (Jan 13, 2001)

Bearings were not replaced this morning as they are in prefect working order. Dealer stated that 3 of the tires are cupping.
Been on the phone all day with VWoA and Continental... Obviously this is not getting resolved any time soon.:banghead:


----------



## pauly az (Jul 10, 2012)

I had the same problem...ever 30000 miles replaced...I couldent take the noise any more....coni's were the worst....went with michelins ....better but still not happy...final sold my CC....I do miss it but gezze!!!!...I think the set up on the rear end is just hard on tires...any ways...got a FORD EXPLORER...and love it!


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stl_jh (Nov 14, 2012)

I have the exact same problem. Purchased a 2010 CC Sport in March with 18000 miles. EXTREMELY loud whomp whomp whomp sound at 35 mph and below. There is cupping on the crappy continental tires. Dealer is refusing to do anything about it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

stl_jh said:


> Dealer is refusing to do anything about it.


Of course....tires aren't covered under warranty, especially on a used car.
They're on the owner

UNLESS you had told them about it before you purchased the used car.
Then maybe you could've worked out a deal, before hand, to get them replaced


----------

